# Sask Mulies



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Find out who the manager of the community pasture is and ask for permission. Dundurn's pasture was Ted Lehn when I was growing up. Not sure if he still is or not. Not sure of Rosedale, but have family there and can find out. Most people who understand archery will let people in to hunt . First impressions are important. Alot of people refuse to let people in due to bad experiences with rifle hunters. An R.M. map of the area you want to hunt would be invaluable. I'm applying for moose down there this fall and hoping to bring out the bow. If not I'll be bowhunting muley in the Hanley area with my brother and Uncle. DON'T BE AFRAID TO ASK! I always heard that the land I hunt now was impossible to get permission on, not so. He know's I hunt with a bow and my daughter rifle hunts. This will be my second whitetial season. He gave me permission to hunt all of his land because he know's this is my quarry this spring, maybe this fall aswell. Depends on if the right one comes in this fall.


----------

